# Форум мастеров по ремонту баянов



## sgoryachih (17 Окт 2015)

Недавно, читая сообщения, встретил  в одной из тем ссылку на сайт (форум), на котором общаются мастера по ремонту баянов, аккордеонов, гармоней. Почитал их общение, очень интересно и полезно. Но не сохранил, и вот теперь не могу найти ни в Истории Google, ни здесь((( Буду очень признателен, если кто-то подскажет!


----------



## justgrilen (17 Окт 2015)

sgoryachih писал:


> Недавно, читая сообщения, встретил  в одной из тем ссылку на сайт (форум), на котором общаются мастера по ремонту баянов, аккордеонов, гармоней. Почитал их общение, очень интересно и полезно. Но не сохранил, и вот теперь не могу найти ни в Истории Google, ни здесь((( Буду очень признателен, если кто-то подскажет!


http://forum.mirbajana.com/


----------



## sgoryachih (17 Окт 2015)

justgrilen писал:


> Да, он самый! Благодарю Вас!


----------

